# IBEW Local 98 test.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sdonapel said:


> Hey everyone, I finally got a test date from the union. It's July 8th at 8am. I am still not sure if working out of a algebra for dummies book is enough as far as the math goes. Many people "poo-poo" unions and since times are tough I am not sure that they will take me even take me with a good test and interview because of the economy.


Just take one step at a time ,Good luck on the test ,study as hard as you can...:thumbup:


----------



## J.Dunner (Apr 21, 2013)

sdonapel said:


> Hey everyone, I finally got a test date from the union. It's July 8th at 8am. I am still not sure if working out of a algebra for dummies book is enough as far as the math goes. Many people "poo-poo" unions and since times are tough I am not sure that they will take me even take me with a good test and interview because of the economy.


I think there's only bout 50 spots this year for apprentices. We average about 1000 or so applicants a year. Make sure you ace the test to give yourself a good shot.

Also, you will only get an interview letter if you pass the test. Sometimes the interviews are as late as October. Just a heads up.
Good luck.


----------



## sdonapel (Apr 12, 2013)

The test wasn't as bad as I thought, I am still nervous as hell to hear back. The guy said we get results in 3 weeks. Do they give a letter either way? like you fail or you qualify and here's an interview date?


----------

